# Fischerprüfung



## Angler1306 (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo, nen kumpel will die fischerprüfung machen . ich wollte mal für ihn fragen ob jemand von euch weiß wann die nächste fischerpfüfung in nrw statt findet.


MfG 306


----------



## DerAngler93 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

Das hängt vom Kreis ab. In welchem Kreis wohnst du bzw dein Freund, dann kann man dir weiterhelfen


----------



## Angler1306 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

also er kommt aus solingen


----------



## Wattwurm62 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischerprüfung*

schau mal _*HIER*_ nach...
Da kannste unten bei den Kontaktadressen mal anrufen und nachfragen, wann die Herbstkurse anfangen.


----------

